

UN Internet regulation treaty talks begin in Dubai - nocipher
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20575844

======
jfaucett
Good article, after reading this article I #1 know why google is against it,
and #2 am against the proposal as well. IMO the google site
<http://www.google.com/intl/en/takeaction/whats-at-stake/> could have
benefited from some of this kind of detailed information with references.

